# Gyeon Talks Hypes



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

GYEON SHOW - DAY 1 - Hypes driving our industry.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Gyeon is a marketing company that sells coatings. The products do not live up the their "hype".


----------

